# Russian Incubation



## clintdowns (Jun 18, 2015)

I would love to hear and see all of the different incubation setups and incubation techniques that specifically refer to Russians. 

IE. Temperature, humidity, Incubator, how the eggs are placed in the vermiculite containers, how humidity bowls are placed in the incubators. 

Thanks so much in advance. 
Clint


----------



## clintdowns (Jun 18, 2015)

Noone???


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 18, 2015)

Possibly post again in the Russian tortoise section …


----------



## Carol S (Jun 19, 2015)

ion incubate my Russian eggs at 88-89 degrees. I keep the humidity at around 75% and when the eggs are due to hatch I will bump it up to 80%. I use a Hovabator incubator. I set up my incubator 1-2 days before I put in the eggs, that way you can keep adjusting until the temperature is correct. I use a digital hygrometer/thermometer that has a probe which I place in the container on top of the HatchRite next to an egg. The temperature in the incubator will fluctuate if the ambient room temperature changes throughout the day so you need to keep an eye on the temperature. Some people put their incubator in a closet which has a more stable temperature. I use HatchRite as my incubation medium. You do not add water to the HatchRite as it already has water in it. I bury the eggs half way in the HatchRite. I use Glad plastic food storage containers to hold the Hatchrite and eggs. Be very careful not to rotate the eggs. I put water in the bottom of the incubator. Some people use a couple of shallow containers with water in them instead of putting water in the bottom of the incubator, but I don't as it takes up room in the incubator and I need the room for eggs. The incubator comes with a plug that you can use to plug one of the holes on top to help boost up the humidty if needed. During the incubation period you will have to add more water to the bottom of the incubator. In around 60+ days the eggs will start to hatch. When I see that an egg is hatchling I take some paper towels and wet them and make a nest to hold the egg in a separate container as I do not want to take a chance of the hatchling eating the Hatchrite. Also I find that the moist paper towels help boost up the humidity which helps the egg to hatch.

So far this year I have hatched 19 Russian eggs and have 10 more Russian eggs in the incubator due to hatch in a week or so. If you have any questions do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## clintdowns (Jun 20, 2015)

Wow, thank you so much for taking the time to explain all of that. Very very interesting. Maybi ask, how many females do you have? I actually just got 4 two days ago. I am not sure if they are like a sulcata or not and they wont lay eggs untill thwy are very confortable but i hope they will start laying very soon. I aee that you use a hovabator. Which model do you use; still air with no fan, one with a fan, the genesis with the big viewing window. When you put the eggs into the hatchrite ( i have vermiculite) do you put a top over them while they are in the container. 

Again, Thanks so much.


----------



## Carol S (Jun 20, 2015)

I have 6 adult females and 1 male in a huge outside enclosure. My females start laying their eggs around May. I use the Hovabator with no fan, the one with the single large viewing window. I do not put the lids on the containers.


----------

